# Top Three Worst Films Ever?



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Having been forced to watch Ghost Rider at the weekend got me thinking of my top three:

#1 *Last Man Standing *starring Bruce Willis. I fell asleep in the cinema and more than likely snored.

#2 *Stealth* starring a bunch of w*nkers. I actually contemplated self-harm.

#3 *Ghost Rider*. Two hours of my life I will never get back.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

sonicmonkey said:


> Having been forced to watch Ghost Rider at the weekend got me thinking of my top three:
> 
> #1 *Last Man Standing *starring Bruce Willis. I fell asleep in the cinema and more than likely snored.
> 
> ...


# 1 Open Water

# 2 Open Water

3 # Open Water


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Wyatt 'Tedious durge' Earp.

And most of Costner's other crap.

I also laughed through most of Hannibal - a poor show compared to Silence of the Lambs.

Worst recently - Happy Feet - bought it for the kids, had to leave after 10 minutes of singing penguins 'finding their heart song'. Terrible.


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

1, crouching tiger hidden dragon!!!!

2, yes you guessed it crouching tiger hidden dragon!

3, vanilla sky

I watched this film on a flight years ago and it was by far the worst film or thing I have ever seen! It was god all-full!!

Flying people and other random total rubbish!

Vanilla sky was a total pile of curry pooo!


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

There's probably a hundred others but these ones sprung to mind first:

1. Independence Day - Gushing flag waving yanks saving the world, pleeease!

2. Lord of the Rings - Fortunately I wasn't the only one who found this to be a slow and meandering bore-fest, so we managed an escape after half an hour, welcome relief when someone told us it drags on for 3 hours or so.

3. Mickey Blue Eyes/There's Something about Mary - Bit of a cheat but I had to sit through both at the cinema, laugh.......no...I don't think I did.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How many Harry Potter films are there ?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

1. Artificial intellegence - Barely intellegent!
2. Blair witch project - Utter nonsence.
3. Toys - WTF was Robin thinking when he read that script.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

The Fisher King
LA Story
The Mask


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There was a program about the worst films ever made and winner was Plan 9 from outer space I saw it many years ago it is a howl


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> 3, vanilla sky
> 
> Vanilla sky was a total pile of curry pooo!


Agreed! However, it does feature a Ferrari 250 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:
> 
> 
> > 3, vanilla sky
> ...


Needs spacers and 19's.

Has it got Bose?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

towsertim said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:
> ...


it should have been red


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Blow White and the Seven Sexy Dwarves is the worst film ever, put me off sex for a fucking week that did. I had to watch it three times before I realised too.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

towsertim said:


> Needs spacers and 19's.


Nah, Porsche rims all the way!

[smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Blow White and the Seven Sexy Dwarves is the worst film ever, put me off sex for a fucking week that did. I had to watch it three times before I realised too.


So this was not a true story than Rich


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Blow White and the Seven Sexy Dwarves is the worst film ever, put me off sex for a fucking week that did. I had to watch it three times before I realised too.
> ...


Its a documentary. Out on BBC DVD now I believe.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

but vaguely back on topic.. :roll:

Goldmember

Robin Hood Men in Tights

Lost in Communication

all utter sh1^e :evil: and hours of my life I can't get back.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

1: 1941

2: Murder on the Orient Express

3: any film 'starring' Barbara Streisand, Jennifer Lopes or Madonna. :evil:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Can I add a 4th one - Lost In Translation (utter drivel)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

1. Star wars (only saw the first one, enough)

2. Harry Potter ( only saw the first one, enough)

3 Shrek 3 ( pity because I wanted to enjoy it, didn't, so fell asleep instead)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

1. Lord of the Rings
2. the Matrix
3. Gone With the Wind


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Not neccesarily the worst films of all time, but my three recent let downs - films that were supposed to be amazing but just passed me by completely:

Broken Flowers - Bill Murray - you used to be so funny, what happened??
About Schmidt - Black comedy? F*ck me I wanted to kill myself by the end!
Dogville - Ooh, lets see how arty and pretentious we can be...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Lost in Translation

Any given sunday

Gigli!!


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

any given sunday??

Are you mad - Al Pacino was great in that flick.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

hemTT said:


> any given sunday??
> 
> Are you mad - Al Pacino was great in that flick.


suprised at that also great film


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i fell asleep :?

oh and also add Solaris to that list!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Hot Fuzz??

Saw it on the plane terrible!


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

1. Revolver

2. Perfume (WTF?) :?

3. Spiderman 3


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

to this day i have no idea :?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

So many to choose from!

In no particular order:

Battlefield Earth 
Spice World
Highlander II


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Planet of the Apes - Mark what's'isface diabolical

Lost in Translation - it was TOTALLY!

Children of Men - utter utter utter UTTER CRAP!

The Lord of the Rings Trilogy - sooooooooo boring!

I know that's 4 but hey, couldn't decide which one to drop :?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> So many to choose from!
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> ...


Gary

What on earth did you think Spice World was going to be like?

With a man of such distinction I am simply going to assume you had no choice in the matter :wink:

cuTTsy,

Hot Fuzz ranks amonst the Amores Perros/Shawshank Redemption/Really Clever French Films of this world. You heathen. Take it back.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Agree,

Hot Fuzz is a superb film. I have seen the trailer for Simon Pegg's new film 'Run Fatboy Run', I'm yet to be convinced on that one - but HF is very funny!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

sonicmonkey said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > So many to choose from!
> ...


You guessed it! Must have been something to do with the young lady I was seeing at the time. Thankfully, never saw it all the way through though!!

:wink:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Crappy Feat
Mrs Doubtfire
Any other overacted sentimental shite with Robin Williams


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

1. Twelve Monkeys
2. Vanilla Sky
3. Oceans 11/12


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Any three films you care to mention with that prat Jim Carrey in!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

fishface said:


> Any three films you care to mention with that prat Jim Carrey in!


The Mask
Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Dumb and Dumber


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> fishface said:
> 
> 
> > Any three films you care to mention with that prat Jim Carrey in!
> ...


Yep they'll do [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I thought Lost in Translation was excellent. Oceans 12 might have been rubbish, but 11 wasn't.

Batman Returns rates as my all time worst cinema experience. The recent Star Wars movies were appalling.

There really is no accounting for taste... :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oceans 11 (the Rat Pack one - saw it in the recent Sinatra season on Sky and while they said it holds up well to modern standards, it doesn't).

Highlander 2 - loved the original. What happened?

Anything with Owen Wilson in. Annoying cock-nosed whingy bastard.


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Difficult but these are appaling in my view

Mr & Mrs Smith [smiley=hanged.gif]

Batman & Robin [smiley=end.gif]

Sound of Music [smiley=toilet.gif]

All absoulute drivel


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

davek9 said:


> Sound of Music [smiley=toilet.gif]
> 
> All absoulute drivel


Shame on you!!!


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree Vanilla Sky was dreadful still don't get what was going on with the whole "mole" thing !

Lost In Translation too - so overhyped it's unreal

oh yeah and "The Croupier" !! Has anyone ever seen that one - what a load of drivel!!


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

1. Donnie Darko

2. Donnie Darko

3. Harry Potter - seen 10 mins of the first and the whole of the latest one utter, utter little stick waving, funny word saying, crap! :evil:

And donnie darko twice coz i watched it twice - still didn't know wtf was going on and it is now rated as my all time most hated film ( i also hate people who like it). [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Butterfly Effect (Watched all)

40 Year Old Virgin (15 Mins)

The Simpsons Movie

There are certainly more I could mention ofc.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Butterfly Effect (Watched all)

40 Year Old Virgin (15 Mins)

The Simpsons Movie

There are certainly more I could mention ofc.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Butterfly Effect (Watched all)

40 Year Old Virgin (15 Mins)

The Simpsons Movie

There are certainly more I could mention ofc.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

1. Braveheart (toe-curlingly embarrassing)

2. Lock Stock etc (Vinnie Jones, Grade A cock)

3. Schindler's List (Yawnsville, Tennesse)


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

1. Showgirls

2. Gigi

3. The Patriot


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

vagman said:


> 3. Schindler's List (Yawnsville, Tennesse)


Er,thats a factual film,that shit actually happened.
To say watching 000s of people die is boring is just plain wrong :? :? :? 
WTF?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

1. Pirates of the caribbean 2 (fell asleep in cinema) I yawn thinking about it now, that film could have been over in half an hour!

2. Harry Potter (1)... Rather than fall asleep I walked out the cinema, wrote off the Â£6.00 it cost me, never again! Is he dead yet?

3. Son of the mask...... I cant believe i even started watching this... lasted 15 mins, *off*.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

paulie1 said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Schindler's List (Yawnsville, Tennesse)
> ...


The film is based upon historical facts - calling the film boring has no bearing on the enormity of what actually happened in those camps and certainly does not deny the events. "Boring" is not a word that can be tagged to any such event.

First and foremost it's a film - you can understand why someone may find the cinematographical representations of those events as "boring" - does not mean the events themselves are "boring".

You therefore miss what "boring" means in this respect.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

1. epic movie

2. phone booth

3. last king of scotland

thats my selection of shit films :wink:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

saint said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> > vagman said:
> ...


Im sorry but i fail to see your point here.
Saying that just because it is a cinematographical representation (good or bad) means that it can be deemed 'boring' is just plain idiotic.
(As i understand it)The film is as close a factual account as is cinematically possible therefore its presentation is of no importance whatsoever,as the subject matter overwhelms the need for it to be 'exciting' in any way. :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

So any portrayal of a significant event can never be criticised? Remember this is regarding the portrayal and not the event itself.

That blows me out from saying the film "WTC" with Nicholas Cage was utter crap.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

I thought we were talking about Schindlers List here?

(And no you are excused on that last one-anything with Nicholas Cage is shite :lol: )


----------

